# Midly Saterical Comic



## spas (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm bad at art and the program I use is good but I use it badly!

This small piece of "art" is about the all out smoking ban in all public places which is soon to be enforced in England.

I smoke sometimes I'm not anti smoking I just thought this was pretty funny.


Click here to see


----------



## qusai (Apr 11, 2007)

is that policeman holding a GBA?


----------



## spas (Apr 11, 2007)

Its whatever you want it to be


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 11, 2007)

well done!

I was expecting the pun to be a crude reference to homosexuality, but it wasn't!


----------



## spas (Apr 12, 2007)

Thank you!

Like most UK current event based comedy this does not offend any minorities!


----------

